# Long-Dreaded Superbug Found in Human and Animal in U.S.



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It has only been a matter of time.



> The antibiotic resistance factor MCR, which protects bacteria against the final remaining drugs of last resort, has been found in the United States for the first time-in a person, and separately, in a stored sample taken from a slaughtered pig.


Long-Dreaded Superbug Found in Human and Animal in U.S. ? Phenomena: Germination


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> It has only been a matter of time.
> 
> Long-Dreaded Superbug Found in Human and Animal in U.S. ? Phenomena: Germination


How in the world do we prepare for this?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> How in the world do we prepare for this?


I will let Tired Nurse answer this one.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It is starting to sound like we've come full circle with antibiotics. Maybe a bit of research to see what people did pre-antibiotics to keep safe and germ free is worth looking into. I read a related article that says this particular bug originated in china and has a survival rate of 50%.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

They knew what plants and other remedies to use. Until recently you were a hippy or weirdo if you used the natural things. God provided for our health and well being. People didn't run to the doctor for everyday things like they do now. Yes, I know modern medicine has made things much easier, my intent is not to bash medical breakthroughs.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

The next logical step for a disease that resists all current medicines is to either find a new medicine, or gene-splicing a resistance into humans. 
Aside from that your options are simple: You die. Long term survival in an infected zone is a virtual impossibility. Eventually you will be accidentally exposed.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> How in the world do we prepare for this?


Keep your immune system healthy.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Straight out of hell scenario. They say it's not if, but when. Instead of spending time on figuring out where people should pee the boobs in Washington should be concentrating on the important and serious matters in this world.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Got a sniffle here take some penicillin. We did this to ourselves


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

no longer available


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, business as usual for me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Got a sniffle here take some penicillin. We did this to ourselves


Not to mention the excessive use antibiotics, hormones, etc that farmers use on the cows, chickens, hogs, that Americans eat.

We no longer buy our meat from stores. We raise our own chickens, buy our beef and pork from a local organic producer, and whenever possible get the healthiest meat of all - wild deer.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Auntie said:


> They knew what plants and other remedies to use. Until recently you were a hippy or weirdo if you used the natural things. God provided for our health and well being. People didn't run to the doctor for everyday things like they do now. Yes, I know modern medicine has made things much easier, my intent is not to bash medical breakthroughs.


My wife is one who uses the old, country, ways. Not only on her and me, but also our animals.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> Denton, I could spend hours on this subject. But here it is in a nutshell. Science has run out of options on how to create anymore antibiotics. Sure they can tweak them a bit here and there but they can not produce new ones.
> The only real way to prepare for these "bugs" is to avoid them. I can not stress enough the importance of good hand washing. So many of the diseases we fight are easily prevented by good hygiene practices.
> 
> Think about this one for instance. E coli is a bacteria found in poop. when it is in the poop system it doesn't harm us. if we eat it we get sick. We would never eat poop, you say? Of course not, but you do if you, or the person making your cheeseburger at McDonalds doesn't wash their hands properly after using the toilet. How much trust do you put in that slimy looking kid behind the counter?
> ...


Stay out of public places as much as possible ?????

So prepare by becoming a hermit ? No thanks.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

no longer available


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

T-Nurse, I thought your response was stellar.
Well written.

Me? I'm boned in the case of a contagion scenario. Despite all of my OCD machinations of hand washing and universal precautions I will be one of the first to be exposed because of the kind of work I do. I deal with too much equipment with public touch surfaces. Everything I work on has been pawed and spit on by thousands of people before I even get to it. I might as well be licking the handrails. If I am not immune, I will die early on.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Heck I am a Respiratory Therapist. I am fighting this everyday. I work in one of the filthiest places there is, a hospital. Hand sanitizers in hand sanitizers out, mask when in doubt.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

no longer available


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

demon alcohol.
does the body good


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> I suppose you are probably some bar scum that has to sit in a bar every night to socialize and drink enough to think he is a real man?
> 
> I am by no means a hermit, but I also know that the fewer times I frequent public places, the less the chance I will be exposed to disease as well as idiots who don't know how to protect themselves or people intent on doing others harm.
> Instead of stopping every night to pick up something for dinner, shop for a week or 2 at a time.
> ...


I do not go to bars and drink.........but that's just ONE public place. You made a blanket statement to avoid going out in public to prepare for a superbug.......

You sure you shouldn't walk that back rather than trying to make me into a bar loving alcoholic ?

Lol !


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

People ignore the most common dirty items. Every type on your keyboard while eating a sandwich, are you the only one that used that keyboard? Does your cat walk on the keyboard?

Great, you washed your hands and threw away your towel like a good person. What about the people that didn't wash their hands and touched that door knob? That lady that always brings cookies to work, her kid licked them all when she was in the shower. HAHAHA


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

So I'm going to quit my job because I must prepare for the superbug ? 

I would like an explanation from Tirednurse how people are suppose to work without going out in public .......

And if I can go to work and my kids can go to school.......what would it matter at that point if I went grocery shopping or a person stopped at a bar for a beer ?????


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

No, big agri-busisness has been feeding megadoses to pigs, poultry,, many years now


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Alright alright you guys are taking this a bit too far. Yes, drug resistant bacteria is a threat and is something to keep in mind and Tirednurse did have some great suggestions on preventing yourself from getting infected by one or other diseases but I agree with what others said, you don't have to put yourself into quarantine to keep safe.

In other words if you feel like getting McDonalds go get some, if you feel like having a beer in a public bar then go have one. The restaurant industry in the United States while not perfect by any means is pretty good about making employees wear gloves and hair nets/beard guards these days to limit their liability. In fact way back when I was in school I worked as a server for Olive Garden, there was a breakout of some kind of respiratory disease that was traced back to an Indianapolis restaurant that had a sick backup cook. The next week it was policy that if you are a Darden Employee and had any flue like symptoms you where out for 2-3 days no doctors note required along with reinforced training on policies regarding food borne illness. I feel more at risk going to a port of entry than I would eating at a restaurant but then again if I walk in and the building/employees look dirty then I'll walk back out, there is more than enough competition for my business.

That all being said I also recommend keeping tabs on the CDC and WHO webpages to see whats going around and if something is hitting close to home then you might want to start limiting your contact with the public. A little common sense goes a long way.

***Edit*** a little information I'll pass on from my days in the restaurant business. When you are cooking food you should check and make sure you are hitting the correct core temperature which kills all food borne bacteria and makes it safe to eat. Here is a link to a chart for reference

http://www.foodsafety.gov/keep/charts/mintemp.html

In order to do this you will need a cooking thermometer which you use to penetrate the meat and get a temperature reading from the middle.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Amazon.com: Etekcity Lasergrip 1080 Non-contact Digital Laser IR Infrared Thermometer Temperature Gun, Yellow/Black: Automotive You should get a laser thermometer gun, then you will be safe.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> So I'm going to quit my job because I must prepare for the superbug ?
> 
> I would like an explanation from Tirednurse how people are suppose to work without going out in public .......
> 
> And if I can go to work and my kids can go to school.......what would it matter at that point if I went grocery shopping or a person stopped at a bar for a beer ?????


No, that is not what she is saying.

I think what she meant was more to the point of be mindful when in public. For example, I watch people when I am in a store. If I see someone walking in front of me cough or sneeze, my wife and I immediately turn and go another direction. We see absolutely no reason to walk into a mist of biologic hazard. When possible, I open doors with my forearm or knuckles, rather than the fingers and palms. Most stores have sanitizer wipes so you can wipe down the carts, so we use those. If not, I have a container of sanitizer in my pocket.

I am an avionics mechanic. The tools are provided by the army, the manuals are now on laptops and the helicopter logbooks are even on laptops, nowadays. There are a lot of people at work who don't seem to understand the importance of washing their hands after dropping a deuce, so I assume everything I touch has been touched by one of them. That's OK; the army also provides bottle after bottle of hand sanitizer. Put that together with a towel and everything gets cleaned in no time. Same with the surfaces of the Kubota I drive at work.

OK, you can't stop everything, right? Besides, I guess you shouldn't stop everything as your body needs its immune system exercised to keep it strong. What else can you do to keep a strong immune system? After all, no matter how hard you try, you still might come in contact with a bug you'd prefer not to have, right? Here are some things you can do...

Kick sugar to the curb. Steer away from the snack machines at work, the snack food aisle at the store, and whatever you do, avoid sodas as if they were sickness in a can. After all, that is exactly what they are. Not only does sugar drag the body down, it also causes inflammation and increases the chance of cancer. Nobody needs that. Eating fresh vegetables and lean meats will help your body get healthier. Leafy greens, cauliflower, broccoli, bell pepper, avocado, almond and sunflower seeds are just some of the things you can eat that will provide the vitamins and minerals your body needs. Don't forget about plenty of good water and green teas.

Considering how depleted today's soil is, a good multivitamin is also a good idea. I'm using this one, right now:
Doctor's Best Best Multiple on sale at AllStarHealth.com

I also take additional zinc and vitamin C.

I also take this to make sure the good critters in my gut are present. That is very important to your immune system as well as your digestive system.
Clinical Probiotic Immune? - 60 Veg Capsules

Last, but not least, I periodically take echinacea to boost the immune system.

Now, what about when I get sick? I ramp up the vitamin C and zinc, and I add capryllic acid to the mix.

I get sick a lot less frequently than do the others at work, and the duration is a lot less when I do get sick.

You are right; it is impractical to quarantine one's self, but staying away from crowds of people can be done, and taking precautions along the way can be done, too.

Stay healthy, my friend.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Perhaps there is more to having guest items in the home than just being polite? I seem to recall having a guest room towels/bedding etc. were the norm growing up. My grandparents kept a sparse and spotless guest room for company. It was where I was quarantined as a kid when I came down with the flu while visiting for the summer.


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> Denton, I could spend hours on this subject. But here it is in a nutshell. Science has run out of options on how to create anymore antibiotics. Sure they can tweak them a bit here and there but they can not produce new ones.
> The only real way to prepare for these "bugs" is to avoid them. I can not stress enough the importance of good hand washing. So many of the diseases we fight are easily prevented by good hygiene practices.
> 
> Think about this one for instance. E coli is a bacteria found in poop. when it is in the poop system it doesn't harm us. if we eat it we get sick. We would never eat poop, you say? Of course not, but you do if you, or the person making your cheeseburger at McDonalds doesn't wash their hands properly after using the toilet. How much trust do you put in that slimy looking kid behind the counter?
> ...


Very good reminders TN. These are things some of us do every day anyway, but the general public would be wise to start doing too. People are the fastest transmitters of disease because they do not follow simple rules of hygiene. I can not believe how many times I have seen people not wash their hands after using the toilet and then sit down in a restaurant to eat, or go out into the store to shop and touch everything they see. Totally disgusting. 
People also don't think about the impact they are having on disease by buying food from a grocery store. Not that all have a choice anymore but living this way has caused a major change in the way food is produced in this country. Because only a limited number of people are growing their own food, billions more need to be fed from the big farmers who have become reliant on ways to mass produce food as cheaply as possible in order to make a profit. This has lead to over use of vaccinations, antibiotic feed, and hormones for faster growth. All crops are sprayed with poison to prevent bugs that may mar the picture perfect piece of food. 
The way the food is processed leaves us all vulnerable to disease. Slaughter houses are unsanitary and the food is being infected with all manner of bacteria as it is drug through their filthy processing plants. If anyone is still buying food from the store, I would advise that they watch some youtube videos on slaughter houses, cattle feed lots, mass produced chicken, eggs and pork. If you can still buy that meat at the store knowing you are eating that filth, then enjoy yourselves. I won't do it anymore. I either by direct from a farmer and chose my own butcher or I grow it myself. I want to see that the animal is healthy prior to butcher and that the butchering it as clean as possible.
People are really good at forgetting that most of the big episodes of disease are caused by food. How many times have you seen the news reports of e coli, noro virus or hepatitis caught at a chain restaurant? Why? because the workers did not WASH THEIR HANDS! even though these workers are required to wear gloves while touching food, it doesn't matter because they contaminate other surfaces that food or their gloved hand will touch anyway.

I also limit my exposure when I can. Why take the chance? I very seldom need to go shopping anyway and have no desire to frequent highly populated places that provide recreational activities. I can find much better places to be and with people I choose to be with, not the general public who I have no interest in.


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> So I'm going to quit my job because I must prepare for the superbug ?
> 
> I would like an explanation from Tirednurse how people are suppose to work without going out in public .......
> 
> And if I can go to work and my kids can go to school.......what would it matter at that point if I went grocery shopping or a person stopped at a bar for a beer ?????


This sounds like a reply from a spoiled child. 
I did not read anything in TN's post that said you needed to lock yourself down in your home and become a hermit. Her words were to limit your exposure when possible. Stay away from those who are sick, and if you need to go into public things to watch for and how to protect yourselves. Why would she have given so many ways to protect yourself in public if she intended you to stay locked up in your home?
These are also the very same suggestions that every medical professional would suggest. It is just common sense to do these things but for some reason idiots can not seem to understand that they are the reason disease spreads so quickly. 
I have to ask also if you think your child is to stupid to learn how to wash their hands? Children can be taught to wash after they use the toilet, as well as before touching food or eating a meal, after touching a pet, or playing outside. If you haven't taught your children to do so already then I would suggest you get started now. Diseases that have no cure are rapidly increasing and I would hate to see any child die because of the negligence of their parents.


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

Seneca said:


> Perhaps there is more to having guest items in the home than just being polite? I seem to recall having a guest room towels/bedding etc. were the norm growing up. My grandparents kept a sparse and spotless guest room for company. It was where I was quarantined as a kid when I came down with the flu while visiting for the summer.


This make sense. I know as I was growing up if we had a guest over for dinner, they stayed in the main part of the home. They were asked to use only one of the bathrooms and very seldom even entered any room in the home besides the living and dinning rooms. Bedroom doors and bathroom doors were always kept closed, and guests respected that.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Blendingin said:


> This sounds like a reply from a spoiled child.
> I did not read anything in TN's post that said you needed to lock yourself down in your home and become a hermit. Her words were to limit your exposure when possible. Stay away from those who are sick, and if you need to go into public things to watch for and how to protect yourselves. Why would she have given so many ways to protect yourself in public if she intended you to stay locked up in your home?
> These are also the very same suggestions that every medical professional would suggest. It is just common sense to do these things but for some reason idiots can not seem to understand that they are the reason disease spreads so quickly.
> I have to ask also if you think your child is to stupid to learn how to wash their hands? Children can be taught to wash after they use the toilet, as well as before touching food or eating a meal, after touching a pet, or playing outside. If you haven't taught your children to do so already then I would suggest you get started now. Diseases that have no cure are rapidly increasing and I would hate to see any child die because of the negligence of their parents.


Her exact words were "stay out of public places as much as possible"

Boy.......I bet you guys are a ton of fun. Personally I like to enjoy my life visiting family,friends and traveling.

I guess I could follow TN advice and just stay home......??

I think it's good for your immune system to be out in the community rather that living like a hermit with very little contact.

Being too clean is the sure path to getting sick.

Common sense should tell anyone to avoid people who are obviously sick.....that's kinda like giving advice to go inside to avoid getting wet when it rains.... Duhhhhh

My children are small so we take care of their sanitation needs.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes and see did call you scum specifically bar scum. So a come back response would be in order.
she may be tired and a nurse , with great info and helpful posts, but wasn't she supposed to leave or something? well glad she didn't.
here is some FYI -YOUR BODY is a massive supercharged healing machine  make no mistakes about it, and yes sometimes it needs help but there is no cure for the flu or a cold your body does the work and needs -WHAT? REST, that's right.
in todays society people forget that major important part when you have and infection whether bacterial, or viral or what ever your body goes to war to eradicate it and destroy it period.
to many people flood the ER's and doctors for a get well pill so they can keep moving working partying or what have you -when you do get sick that is when you should become a hermit for a few days and stay out of the general public places. 
my 2 cents.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> yes and see did call you scum specifically bar scum. So a come back response would be in order.
> she may be tired and a nurse , with great info and helpful posts, but wasn't she supposed to leave or something? well glad she didn't.
> here is some FYI -YOUR BODY is a massive supercharged healing machine  make no mistakes about it, and yes sometimes it needs help but there is no cure for the flu or a cold your body does the work and needs -WHAT? REST, that's right.
> in todays society people forget that major important part when you have and infection whether bacterial, or viral or what ever your body goes to war to eradicate it and destroy it period.
> ...


While we're on that topic use your sick days//occurrences for when your actually sick instead of when you wanted a day off and it doesn't get approved.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Tonight I will be isolated. I'm in south Mississippi loading a boat getting ready to bug out.......

If anyone would like to join us........https://www.google.com/maps/place/P...1s0x889bde4d747f4c15:0x2b5ba5730a288273?hl=en


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Alright alright you guys are taking this a bit too far. Yes, drug resistant bacteria is a threat and is something to keep in mind and Tirednurse did have some great suggestions on preventing yourself from getting infected by one or other diseases but I agree with what others said, you don't have to put yourself into quarantine to keep safe.
> 
> In other words if you feel like getting McDonalds go get some, if you feel like having a beer in a public bar then go have one. The restaurant industry in the United States while not perfect by any means is pretty good about making employees wear gloves and hair nets/beard guards these days to limit their liability. In fact way back when I was in school I worked as a server for Olive Garden, there was a breakout of some kind of respiratory disease that was traced back to an Indianapolis restaurant that had a sick backup cook. The next week it was policy that if you are a Darden Employee and had any flue like symptoms you where out for 2-3 days no doctors note required along with reinforced training on policies regarding food borne illness. I feel more at risk going to a port of entry than I would eating at a restaurant but then again if I walk in and the building/employees look dirty then I'll walk back out, there is more than enough competition for my business.
> 
> ...


I have different opinions of the restaurant industry. In my early 20's before I went into the Army and in my late 30's after I got out of the Army I worked in cooking positions in different restaurants. I have seen sick things happen. I have seen raw chicken that stunk to high heaven. I was ordered to put it in a sink and soak it in water with a little bit of bleach added to it. I have seen some one spill a 5 gallon bucket of sausage gravy and have it scooped up with a floor dust pan and put back in the bucket to be served. I have seen many different foods accidently fall on the floor like a steak or burger and get picked up put on the grill flipped around a couple of times and then served.

I saw a cook get pissed at a customer because she had a burger returned like 3 different times to get fixed. Because she was being so picky he spit a loogy (spelling) on the burger the last time and she finally ate it. I have never seen a cook wear gloves or a hair net unless the health department was scheduled to come for an inspection. Out of my personal cleanliness I always washed my hands but I have seen many cooks that never have for long periods of time and cooking different foods (cross contamination). Another note, burger is not a high turn over in many restaurants so avoid it. I have seen it in off colors and very smelly.

I could keep going, but your probably sick to your stomach. To this day I am very picky to what places I eat at. Fast food joints are usually safe because they have a high turn over rate on the food and are generally very clean. If an order is screwed up I am very polite in getting it corrected. I recommend you do the same.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I always eat what I'm given at restaurants even if it's incorrect. 

On a separate note I manage a deli and have seen workers do things without thinking. Example, one worker dropped a pair of tongs on the floor and put it back with the other utensils. They did so absentminded, but I immediately ripped into them and made them change all the utensils and wash the spoiled set. 

Several other examples relate to customers. Don't fear workers at grocery stores...fear those shopping next to you. I have seen a baby throw up all over produce floors and the cart...baby could be terribly sick..never know. Many people's hands that I pass cash into are filled with planter warts, and even nail fungus I have seen. A sick woman threw up next to the condiments in our eating area because she choked on a bone, same woman carried a ziplock bag of syringes through the store, same woman while asking for food drooled into my prepackaged food. 

I'm not being a smart ass in this next bit.....if you have to use the bathroom in a public place first draw out enough towels to dry your hands and open the door after washing your hands with soap for at least 30 seconds. Hold door open with foot and throw the towel away.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Her exact words were "stay out of public places as much as possible"
> 
> Boy.......I bet you guys are a ton of fun. Personally I like to enjoy my life visiting family,friends and traveling.
> 
> ...


My my..you have been quite the contrary one in this thread. I think TN did caveat the avoid public places comment with, as much as possible.
She did also say she didnt want kids to die because of some parents neglect in teaching them. Not specifically Your kids...

She was asked to provide her insight, she did, and you came out swinging the 'Oh no you didn't" hammer at her...which led to the bar scum comment...

Like all posts here, you should glean what you can from them and if you feel the need to question those posts, then ask a question....but coming back with absolutes such as "never going to work" or "not seeing your family" when she clearly said..."as much as possible" makes you look the intentionally dense one. Sorry, but it comes across that way.

Maybe answering all those calls as an operator wears your good manners thin...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> My my..you have been quite the contrary one in this thread. I think TN did caveat the avoid public places comment with, as much as possible.
> She did also say she didnt want kids to die because of some parents neglect in teaching them. Not specifically Your kids...
> 
> She was asked to provide her insight, she did, and you came out swinging the 'Oh no you didn't" hammer at her...which led to the bar scum comment...
> ...


I simply disagreed with her. Then she called bar scum. I think you should read the posts again.

Tirednurse didn't post anything about children at all as you claim......
The forum member " Blendingin " asked a question about my children specifically and I addressed it in the post of mine you quoted. Again, you need to read and understand what your commenting on.

TD specifically advises to stay out of public as much as possible........ I disagree with that and honestly find it ridiculous. It's really that simple.

How would you visit family or friends if you're staying away from public places as much as possible when your family and friends are going about normal life ?

The question was how to prepare for a superbug...

Well are you staying out of public places right now ?

Again......it's ridiculous. I'm simply not paranoid enough to stay home because a lady was found to have a superbug.

No let's not stop at the ice cream shop kids.......people might be there and people have germs. Do you really need ice cream ?????? Lol !!!!!! Sounds ridiculous doesn't it ? Lol !!!!


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> I simply disagreed with her. Then she called bar scum. I think you should read the posts again.
> 
> Tirednurse didn't post anything about children at all as you claim......
> The forum member " Blendingin " asked a question about my children specifically and I addressed it in the post of mine you quoted. Again, you need to read and understand what your commenting on.
> ...


I just cant believe you are finding this information so hard to take. Staying out of public places to avoid disease is not a new idea and it is the best way to prevent the spread of infection. You can do what you want but if going out is more important to you than preventing yourselves or your children from becoming sick, that is your problem. Just remember you will end up eventually being treated by a NURSE. When in her care just remember you were warned by a NURSE to take precautions and you didn't listen.

There are many resources out there that you can research yourselves. I pulled up one from Web MD who is one of the most trusted sites for medical information. I encourage you to read it. even though it discusses prevention of the "flu" it still applies to any other communicable disease.

Prevent Flu: Wash Your Hands, Avoid Sick People, and More


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Blendingin said:


> I just cant believe you are finding this information so hard to take. Staying out of public places to avoid disease is not a new idea and it is the best way to prevent the spread of infection. You can do what you want but if going out is more important to you than preventing yourselves or your children from becoming sick, that is your problem. Just remember you will end up eventually being treated by a NURSE. When in her care just remember you were warned by a NURSE to take precautions and you didn't listen.
> 
> There are many resources out there that you can research yourselves. I pulled up one from Web MD who is one of the most trusted sites for medical information. I encourage you to read it. even though it discusses prevention of the "flu" it still applies to any other communicable disease.
> 
> Prevent Flu: Wash Your Hands, Avoid Sick People, and More


So do you stay out of public places as much as possible ?

Your link advises people to wash their hands. Is that how you're preparing for a superbug ?

The best way to prepare for a superbug would be to get healthy. Eat foods that boost your immune system and practice normal hand sanitation.

I don't think staying home is a real strategy or practical for that matter. It's not healthy to live in a bubble.

I prefer to be treated by a medical doctor so typically a nurse just calls in meds for me or takes my vitals, they've never provided care for me......but then again I've never had a significant illness or sickness. I've never had the flu and can't really remember the last time I went to a Dr for anything other than a check up. Thank God for that......
I certainly don't stay home and if I did it wouldn't matter much if the other people in my life didn't sit home with me......we are not hermits.


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> So do you stay out of public places as much as possible ?
> 
> Your link advises people to wash their hands. Is that how you're preparing for a superbug ?
> 
> ...


OMG you are really dense aren't you? Nobody said you have to stay home 24/7 for the rest of your life. Many times it has been said to LIMIT your exposure. Do you just not get it? The more you are out there exposing yourself, the higher your chance at catching ANY disease, not just some so called super bug.

For your information I do not feel that I need any more exposure to disease in the hope that I will gain immunity to it. I am exposed way to much as it is, most of the time by idiots that can not understand simple instructions on the prevention of disease. I stay out of public places as much as possible. I have no desire to expose myself to disease or to stupid people that have no place in my life. 
I also wash my hand many, many times every day. I also carry hand sanitizers in my pocket and in my home and car.

I am amazed that you are now saying that diet and exercise are important. Isn't being as healthy as possible exactly what Tired Nurse suggested?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Blendingin said:


> OMG you are really dense aren't you? Nobody said you have to stay home 24/7 for the rest of your life. Many times it has been said to LIMIT your exposure. Do you just not get it? The more you are out there exposing yourself, the higher your chance at catching ANY disease, not just some so called super bug.
> 
> For your information I do not feel that I need any more exposure to disease in the hope that I will gain immunity to it. I am exposed way to much as it is, most of the time by idiots that can not understand simple instructions on the prevention of disease. I stay out of public places as much as possible. I have no desire to expose myself to disease or to stupid people that have no place in my life.
> I also wash my hand many, many times every day. I also carry hand sanitizers in my pocket and in my home and car.
> ...


I'm not dense at all and I've been saying to get your immune system healthy since my first post on this thread, before Tirednurse posted. Have you read the thread ? You miss that post I made ?

I believe that limiting your contact with the general public only makes you more susceptible to sickness. Your immune system gets lazy and when it encounters a virus,fungus or bacteria it has no defense for it.

Staying home is not a legitimate defense against a superbug unless you want to become a hermit.

As much as possible means as much as possible. That undoubtedly means something different to you and TD.

Here is a little reading material for you. http://www.m.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/features/kids-and-dirt-germs


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

no longer available


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> Hey Blendingin, don't worry about this. Just keep doing what you are doing and stay away from idiots. Remember you can't fix stupid.
> 
> On a side note, something to keep in mind when dealing with people who will not accept basic information and follow through to protect themselves, there have been many pandemics and epidemics throughout human history. It is said that if another occurs it could wipe out 50-90% of the world's population. First the disease will take them and then the after effects of the disease. The disease caused by rotting corpses and the lack of knowledgeable people to care for those who survive.
> Every one of the pandemics and epidemics could have been prevented if people just followed through on what they were told about the disease and how to stop it. Death could have been avoided if people had better hygiene practices, kept their homes clean, used only clean sanitized water and used sanitary measures when preparing food.
> We in this country were lucky to avoid Ebola last time, but that doesn't mean it is gone. You and I know how many people still die from the swine and bird flu every year even though it isn't a popular subject on the news since politics are more important to people. how many die from the flu viruses, Cdiff, Ecoli, enterovirus, hepatitis, TB and the comeback of diseases like small pox and pertussis even in our country. People are stupid and lazy and would rather hide their heads in the sand and pretend nothing is going to happen.


I have news for you Tirednurse....... The medical profession is partly responsible for the rise of antibiotic resistant strains of bacteria.

You want to talk about stupid......lets talk about the educated idiots that dress in white and over prescrib antibiotics.

Sitting at home isn't going to save anyone. You would need to totally isolate yourself from society.......not just simply stay out of public.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> Hey Blendingin, don't worry about this. Just keep doing what you are doing and stay away from idiots. Remember you can't fix stupid.
> 
> how many die from the flu viruses, Cdiff, Ecoli, enterovirus, hepatitis, TB and the comeback of diseases like small pox and pertussis even in our country. People are stupid and lazy and would rather hide their heads in the sand and pretend nothing is going to happen.


So tell us how many cases of smallpox there have been lately..........

You want to talk about stupid ????? Let's hear your answer. Lol !


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> So do you stay out of public places as much as possible ?
> 
> Your link advises people to wash their hands. Is that how you're preparing for a superbug ?
> 
> ...


So let me for an example, respond to your post in the same fashion you responded to TN...

...so your saying don't get healthy until you hear the threat of a super-virus?...how stupid. I think its better to stay healthy all the time.

See?


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> So tell us how many cases of smallpox there have been lately..........
> 
> You want to talk about stupid ????? Let's hear your answer. Lol !


You are stupid. But that's ok go make your own mistakes. I will no longer provide information when asked to on a site full of idiots. I have better things to do


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm wondering; could we stop sniping at each other?

Isn't it time for a group hug? :cheerful:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> You are stupid. But that's ok go make your own mistakes. I will no longer provide information when asked to on a site full of idiots. I have better things to do


Yo! Why does it have to be full of idiots? Some of us feel we are slightly above idiot level. With help, we aspire to be smarter. Don't we count for anything?


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> Yo! Why does it have to be full of idiots? Some of us feel we are slightly above idiot level. With help, we aspire to be smarter. Don't we count for anything?


Denton you can contact me anytime you want to. You don't need this site to do so.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> Denton you can contact me anytime you want to. You don't need this site to do so.


TN...don't let contrary asshats like operator keep you from posting here. It only let's the little bully get his way.

Unfortunately there are far too few here who will call him out on it. But some of us will.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> Denton you can contact me anytime you want to. You don't need this site to do so.


I know, and you know I will and do, but there are plenty of people who need what you and BlendingIn have to say. You two and Auntie are three of our most knowledgeable people.

So come on; group hug? I'm taking off my shirt right now!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I know, and you know I will and do, but there are plenty of people who need what you and BlendingIn have to say. You two and Auntie are three of our most knowledgeable people.
> 
> So come on; group hug? I'm taking off my shirt right now!


Ditto,

Except for the group hug thingy without a shirt...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Ditto,
> 
> Except for the group hug thingy without a shirt...


Oh, come on! A good, sweaty, shirtless group hug will bring us all together!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> Oh, come on! A good, sweaty, shirtless group hug will bring us all together!


Sorry budy. Braless today and although sweaty working with the pigs. I don't think boob sweat and pig stink would fix this issue


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> Sorry budy. Braless today and although sweaty working with the pigs. I don't think boob sweat and pig stink would fix this issue


Couldn't hurt!


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

Denton said:


> I know, and you know I will and do, but there are plenty of people who need what you and BlendingIn have to say. You two and Auntie are three of our most knowledgeable people.
> 
> So come on; group hug? I'm taking off my shirt right now!


Thank you for the mention Denton, but I am not in the same group as the other 2 ladies. I have gleaned a lot of information from these 2 that I could not find elsewhere. You are right, they do have knowledge few of us have and that is what keeps bringing me back.

I'm sorry to have contributed to the problem with the jerk. TN is right. It is a waste of time to try to teach the unteachable.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Blendingin said:


> Thank you for the mention Denton, but I am not in the same group as the other 2 ladies. I have gleaned a lot of information from these 2 that I could not find elsewhere. You are right, they do have knowledge few of us have and that is what keeps bringing me back.
> 
> I'm sorry to have contributed to the problem with the jerk. TN is right. It is a waste of time to try to teach the unteachable.


Forget about all that; my focus is the hug!


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

I am thinking TN is within driving distance for me but I don't think there are any others from Washington or Oregon that I have seen around for a long time. 
Guess you will have to use your imagination on this one.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Blendingin said:


> I am thinking TN is within driving distance for me but I don't think there are any others from Washington or Oregon that I have seen around for a long time.
> Guess you will have to use your imagination on this one.


Slippy and RPD are within driving distance, as are Operator and M118LR, but I fear they'd all shoot me.

Guess I'll just trot off to work and spread joy and happiness there.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> You are stupid. But that's ok go make your own mistakes. I will no longer provide information when asked to on a site full of idiots. I have better things to do


I can see you can't have a civilized serious debate so that might be the best thing you could do.......especially if the information you're giving out is incorrect, like small pox is on the rise....... And the best way to prepare for a superbug is to stay out of public places as much as possible.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> I can see you can't have a civilized serious debate so that might be the best thing you could do.......especially if the information you're giving out is incorrect, like small pox is on the rise....... And the best way to prepare for a superbug is to stay out of public places as much as possible.


You know what? I'm gonna pay for Hawgrider to come down here and give you a huge, sweaty, shirtless man-hug if you don't back right the heck off. Can you not see I am trying to simmer this down a tad? Follow the lead or be prepared for a need for a flea dip after Hawg visits you!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> TN...don't let contrary asshats like operator keep you from posting here. It only let's the little bully get his way.
> 
> Unfortunately there are far too few here who will call him out on it. But some of us will.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


It seems you and a few others would rather name call than debate the issue at hand.

That's fine with me, it shows you're not really interested in prepping but would rather argue your losing point.


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> I can see you can't have a civilized serious debate so that might be the best thing you could do.......especially if the information you're giving out is incorrect, like small pox is on the rise....... And the best way to prepare for a superbug is to stay out of public places as much as possible.


keep it going asshat. I would guess that she was talking about chicken pox being on the rise, which it is. why don't you curl up and die and go to hell where you belong


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> You know what? I'm gonna pay for Hawgrider to come down here and give you a huge, sweaty, shirtless man-hug if you don't back right the heck off. Can you not see I am trying to simmer this down a tad? Follow the lead or be prepared for a need for a flea dip after Hawg visits you!


Back off ? She's name calling and deleting the information she posted because it's WRONG !

There's no smallpox on the rise........that's total BS.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Blendingin said:


> keep it going asshat. I would guess that she was talking about chicken pox being on the rise, which it is. why don't you curl up and die and go to hell where you belong


I think you may have serious issues. I've been respectful and cited reasons for my opinions and medical links to back that up.

I don't like to guess what people are talking about.......I like to read what they post. Make sense ?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Denton said:


> Oh, come on! A good, sweaty, shirtless group hug will bring us all together!


This made me laugh so hard I spit all over my new keyboard.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> How in the world do we prepare for this?


Guess the one year supply of food won't quite do will it?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Guess the one year supply of food won't quite do will it?


Exactly, you would have to shut yourself off from society basically forever or until a cure was developed.


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> I think you may have serious issues. I've been respectful and cited reasons for my opinions and medical links to back that up.
> 
> I don't like to guess what people are talking about.......I like to read what they post. Make sense ?


you posted 1 link to an article discussing a theory, how is this relevant? You continue to over zealously proclaim a medical professionals warning to LIMIT exposure as forced isolation. Limiting exposure has always been recognized as the best way to stop spreading disease. But you are way smarter than that aren't you? nobody has ever told you to lock yourself up in your home and not come out, but it doesn't sound like a bad idea in light of the person you are.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Blendingin said:


> you posted 1 link to an article discussing a theory, how is this relevant? You continue to over zealously proclaim a medical professionals warning to LIMIT exposure as forced isolation. Limiting exposure has always been recognized as the best way to stop spreading disease. But you are way smarter than that aren't you? nobody has ever told you to lock yourself up in your home and not come out, but it doesn't sound like a bad idea in light of the person you are.


So I can go to work and my children can go to school but other than that I should stay home AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE ?

It's been proven that exposure to bacteria and virus helps the immune system develop.......that's not a theory, sorry you are wrong again.

Do you wear a mask when you go out of your house ?

If things got so bad I'm avoiding living a normal life, I would think you and the Tirednurse would be advocating the use of masks when you did go out of your house.


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

nope. I will encourage you to go out and experience is all. as a matter of fact why don't you take a trip to Africa and stay awhile. I hear their open markets are a cesspool of disease and filth. you can pick up some of those diseases you wish to gain immunity to and see if your theory works for you. 
Keep us informed on your progress


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Blendingin said:


> nope. I will encourage you to go out and experience is all. as a matter of fact why don't you take a trip to Africa and stay awhile. I hear their open markets are a cesspool of disease and filth. you can pick up some of those diseases you wish to gain immunity to and see if your theory works for you.
> Keep us informed on your progress


I travel to India at least once a year and I meet new people from all over the world on a weekly basis........

It's been years since I've been sick and I don't think I've ever had the flu.......

Thank you !


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok. Y'all can't help but be mean to each other.


----------

